# Metal Segmenting Accents



## AngryRhino (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find silver or gold (metallic) colored "spacers" to use for segmenting accents?  

Preferrably something that will not take a special process when it comes to turning (cutting / sanding), or am I completely off base in wishing for that?

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 24, 2013)

Aluminum will work fine for silver. I started out with using soda cans, but then I got a roll of flashing at Lowe's. Gold - you may want to check into brass or copper. All these metals are fairly soft, and will turn fine with wood tools.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 24, 2013)

Brass is a good gold colored option once it's polished up.  Copper looks really good as well, but you can tell it's copper so plan your kit choice accordingly.

If you want thicker sheets, you can get some from Hobby Lobby or Michael's.  Online is also a good option as I've bought lots of various pieces/thickness of metal from ebay.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just ordered some copper from here. All thicknesses reasonable size orders, quick ship.


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 25, 2013)

I got a roll of Brass, Aluminium, and Copper at AC Moore. It wooks fine.

Dave


----------



## AngryRhino (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks, all!

When you sand / micromesh, etc... does it come out looking nice just from that?  Or is there additional polishing needed before the CA finish goes on?


----------



## Mike Powell (Oct 25, 2013)

I dont do anything extra and they look just fine, shiney and all.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 25, 2013)

The segmented pens I have done and posted on this forum use brass and aluminum sheets from hobby lobby store. Fairly inexpensive. Cuts and finishes easy. One recommendation when getting close to the final size, switch to a carbide cutter or skew or any straight edge cutter.  This will help prevent low sides in the wood on either side of the metal.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 25, 2013)

What thickness/gauge is usually used?


----------



## AngryRhino (Oct 28, 2013)

I ended up finding a piece of 18" x 6" aluminum sheet metal at Home Depot for right under $10.  It worked like a charm!  I made my first segmented pen with it yesterday out of Koa and deer antler, on a chrome Sierra Stylus kit.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 28, 2013)

Deadhead said:


> What thickness/gauge is usually used?


 
Depends on the width of your band saw blade, and what kind of segment you do. .24 to .28 are my go to's.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 28, 2013)

Deadhead said:


> What thickness/gauge is usually used?



I think if you go to Menard's/Lowes/Home Depot and get a small piece of aluminum "roof flashing", you will get just what you need.


----------



## AngryRhino (Oct 28, 2013)

The piece I got from Home Depot was on the same asile as the nuts/bolts/washers etc.  Almost kind of hidden.  It was .025" thick.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 28, 2013)

What glue did you use?


----------



## SteveG (Oct 28, 2013)

Try Exotic Blanks. They have a range of colors, including gold, in metallic blanks (resin). You can slice and use in segments. The gold and silver ones look like metal accents.

Steve


----------

